
The Logitech Craft keyboard’s giant button is a tactile dream - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/18/17475164/logitech-craft-keyboard-button-creative-input-dial
======
notjtrig
What's the deal with dials lately, seems like the most rudimentary way to
interact with a computer, theres a dial in-between mouse buttons, it doesn't
get used for much.

~~~
smt88
I LOVE the scroll wheel and choose my mouse primarily based on how good it is.
Tactile controls are hugely underrated.

